# How long to wait to paste wax over Arm-R-Seal?



## notdan (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm going to use some Johnson's paste wax over a bookcase that has been finished with General Finishes gel stain and then Arm-r-seal. I put the last coat of arm-r-seal on last night, can it be waxed now or do I need to wait some days before waxing?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would suggest that you might try reading the General Finishes page on this product. There are some comments that directly apply to your question.

For me, I like to wait more than a week and even several weeks depending on conditions before I think about a wax. It takes some time for the poly to fully cure. I notice on some pieces that it takes a least that long before the poly becomes really hard and durable. Some articles suggest that it takes 30 days for the poly to fully cure. It is important to note that there is a period of time that it takes it to dry and another period of time for it to fully cure. The two are different processes.

I used to wax everything but have pretty much stopped except for special cases. If you put on wax, you will need to re-wax it every once in awhile. A high quality finish like arm-r-seal looks great without any wax….IMHO.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

There isn't a need to wax over poly. Are you using satin or gloss?


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure why you would want to put wax over the Arm-R-Seal… The wax will not add any protection would be my thought.


----------



## notdan (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks guys. I read that waxing over it would give it a nice finish/feel. But I just tested it out on a board I've been finishing at the same time and couldn't tell much difference, so you are probably right that it is unnecessary. Thanks for the info!


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I only wax over smaller projects or refinishes, like saw and plane handles or my mallet.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

Wax and 0000 steal wool will make a very subtle difference in an already well applied finish, more so in a finish thats a bit rough. But it will also take the sheen down to more of a satin. If thats what your after I would give it a couple weeks to fully cure.


----------

